# Sandblasting Wood Signs...



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

has anyone tried sandblasting signs? I figured I'd give it a go.....picked up this sandblasting unit from a local buy/sell ad for $75 lady said didn't think her husband used it......ummm no he didn't I had to assemble it, came with a bag of shot extra nozzles and extra window protectors....anyways here is my first test with it. I easily could have gone deeper put just wanted to see how it would turn out. I just quickly cut a decal and slapped it on a piece of pine I sprayed it black so you could see the difference....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good Tony


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Impressive..... Don't know how you do it bit it looks good.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I used to be a customer service writer at a garage and they bought a second garage in a different town. That town required that they use a particular sign for the building...one guy made them, and he did it by sandblasting. The sign was an oval, maybe 5 feet at the widest point... $5600 for the sign. Yes, it was painted, yes, it was very pretty and nice, but, that was at least 30 years ago!
So, I'd say go for it, and get good at it! <grin>


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

tried another one just testing the waters ...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good idea Tony, and a so far your samples are looking good.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Tony,signs look good,no doubt.Can you tell us if any of the shot or blasting medium become lodged in the wood? James.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

nothing at all, a dusting appears when your finished that the a shot or 2 of the air hose cleans up.....


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks good Tony. I remember guys doing the same with plexi and then edge lighting it. With wood it can leave an interesting 'wood' texture where the grain is raised... not the same with a CNC.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Sandblasting wood.*

Try using Cedar, it will enable outdoor usage.
I have prepared signs for sandblasting (see attached). The resist is kind of a rubbery stuff that holds up to the increased pressure needed to go deep quickly.

If you want to go bigger, my advice is to contact sandblasters that advertise and ask if they do sandblasted wood signs. Contact sign makers and ask where they get their supplies. Graphic prep and sandblasting are worlds apart; most sign companies just prep and contract out the blasting.

I've prepped a total of three signs - all were of cedar. A 12" x 24" was submitted to the sandblaster with a larger sign. It was done for free because it was so small.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

sweet, I have the vinyl cutter 32" wide along with all kinds of vinyl 2.5mm right up to 12mm thick. 24" and 30" wide. so I'm covered there. yes the sandblasting cabinet is rather small but don't plan on making large scale signs anyway 12" x 20" is about max.


----------

